# Roman Noses.



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

So how many people people like roman noses. Barney has one and I love it but I liked it before I got him of course. Horse who have it always remind me of solder horses, like the ones you see on greek drawings and other old pictures. But it might be just me... am I the only one?

If any one has a horse with a roman nose I would love to see some pictures!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I think roman noses look just fine, and they do remind me of the war horses.  I knew a horse with a roman nose once... his name was Roman. He was very handsome, but a lesson horse who was burnt out on the job.

Actually, I must admit to not being a huge fan of the extremely dished faces.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

lol. i am not fond of them! but the are KINDA cute...i guess, LOL!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My Percheron John has a roman nose or what I have always called hame-headed. His forehead is more convex and is not flat at all. I think it suits him though and it is common in draft breeds.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I loooove roman noses. The stallion I leased had one. Looooooovvvvveeee.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Love the breeches, JDI.

I think some horses look great with them..others not so much. Usually they're cute though =)


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i think it depend on the horse most look cute but their have been some i have seen and just went poor horse -i m neutral i guess


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Oo I love the Roman noses =D


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

LOVE THEM. But my mom thinks it makes them look stupid. >.>


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

maybe I'm on my own here...I hate them. Unless you have a draft cross or one of the heavier breeds...I don't find it "acceptable"...but I suppose that comes from the fact that Im into quarter horses with the baby doll face, big intelligent eye, small muzzle, and little fox ears. lol


----------



## SuspiciousInnocence (Jan 17, 2009)

I dont like them either BuckOff41570..

I knew a horsey with one and hated it. yukky. I like arabs.. =]


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hehe I loved those breeches... back when I was a 26 waist..


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

BuckOff41570 said:


> maybe I'm on my own here...I hate them. Unless you have a draft cross or one of the heavier breeds...I don't find it "acceptable"...but I suppose that comes from the fact that Im into quarter horses with the baby doll face, big intelligent eye, small muzzle, and little fox ears. lol


Me too! I totally agree.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I am neutral; I haven't met a horse who I think is ugly with a roman or concave nose- I think all horses are beautiful, but I do like roman noses. Celeste has a bit of a roman nose- it's the picture to the left (I forget what you call it and I don't know if you can see it in that picture, but she does have a slight one...)


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

My "Molly" has a roman nose. I used to hate them, but on some horses they look fine, It give them character!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Depends on the horse... my mate's horse has one and without he wouldnt be the same... I think he really suits it, he has a beautiful head. Another horse I know had one and I just couldn't find him pretty, the bridge on his nose was just too big.
I don't like arab heads though .... 
x


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I think Duke's roman nose is what made him Duke. It wasn't terribly "roman" but just enough that I would classify it as one.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't like them. Not sure why I dont, but I don't. They just are not attractive looking to me :?


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I totally dig roman noses  My gelding has one, and he looks really "buff" and "noble" I think


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

indifferent.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I'm not really a big fan of them either. I've always loved cute little dishy faces. My mare has a a bit of a dish to her profile and I love it on her (refer to avatar). Although I think a roman nose on some horses suits them, especially if they are big and a draft-type.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I really like the opposite, arabian type noses. I think they look more refined and attractive.


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

One more vote for the roman nose. I think it looks good on most that I have seen. The only one I did not like it on was a rather small polo pony, but her whole head looked out of place on her body. Her owner thought she was the bee's knees, so it is all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 26, 2008)

I love roman noses. I remember when I first started to ride, our riding academy had a school horse that was a blood bay grade with a huge roman nose. For the life of me, I can't remember his name, but he was so sweet and kind. All of the roman nosed horses I've met have been just like him.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

I think it just depends on the horse. The horses that I've seen with them look great. It adds character and personality I think. But I also like the baby doll faces of the quarter horses as well. I'm a quarter horse fan. Born and raised. But I haven't seen a horse with a Roman nose that I didn't like.....It just adds to the horse I think.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

I guess to all there own... But, in my opinion, roman noses are beautiful. The horse looks noble and proud when they old there head right. Barney is a saddlebred so he holds his body just right for it. I wish I was on my other computer to REALY show you some good pictures, but at the moment I am on my laptop. 

Here is a picture of him has an two year old. I just love his noses! What do ya think?


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

I don like i on horses that look like lammas but it looks alright on big chuky solid horses, my pony looks like he has a roman nose from sone angles.


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

I hated them until....








































He has the best personality bar none!!! He makes everyone laugh, and has been voted as the barn favorite!!! I love my Sandman..


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is the standardbred I trained that has a HUGE roman nose. I wasn't too big of a fan of them, until I started working with him. He was such a sweetheart that I ended up falling in love with everything about him. =))


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

They look so masculine!!! I love them now~


----------



## tawariel (Dec 27, 2008)

I do not like those roman noses. I am a fan of the arabian ones (like the one in my ava)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is really interesting. I always used to think that roman noses were seen in the drafts and crosses not the light breeds as well. Really interesting, thanks for the pics everyone.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

i like them  
but not all. There's one horse at my riding school that has the cutest roman nose and he wouldn't be him without it 

the horse


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

btw..love ur horse and its name  
My dogs name is Barney


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

on some horses i like them.. on some i dont .. but i defiently like them better than dished out arabian noses


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not so fond of it when the horses entire face is curved out, but I think it's nice when the nose curves a bit at the end. Overall though, I love horses with ruler straight profiles.


----------

